# Swelling on my mouse's face



## Punkin-02 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have 2 fancy mice, Country Mouse and City Mouse. Both females and about 1.5 years old. The other day I noticed on City Mouse's mouth was swollen and I noticed mucus coming out of her nose. I tried to take some pictures but it's hard to get a mouse to sit still long enough for my camera to focus so I could really only get one. I have separated the mice and I've been watching her and she is eating and drinking fine and she is still cleaning herself normally. She's acting normal too. I called all the Vets in the area and it's going to cost me $80 to just get her checked out and if she needs any med it'll be more. :'( I don't know what to do.. I don't have $80. I really don't know what to do. I don't want her to suffer if she is hurting I've put her in different bedding and washed everything in her cage really well. I hope it's just an allergy but I'm not sure. I haven't changed anything since I got her.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

moderator bump


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

it's an odd one -have you looked inside her mouth for broken teeth or anything? put her up to your ear is she loud/chittery or making odd noises?

I would possibly put them back together she might worsen being Lonely on her own, if it is something catching the other mouse has already been in contact with it so it's probably too late.

looks like you might need something like baytril or another anti-biotics (from the vets) to treat what sounds like an infection.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

A rat of mine had something like this but you don't want to know the outcome. : / (the situation was a little different) 
Can you call around for other vets? Some will examine mice for free because although time is money, they're mice. And hopefully some vets remember why they're vets at all. The meds would likely cost extra, yes, but if it's an abscess in her mouth I'm not sure how helpful it would be? Unfortunately in a situation like this they can't get better without a professional.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If she's still eating and drinking fine, antibiotics could be a great first step. If it's an injury, you might be prescribed steroids, but I've never had good luck with rodents and steroids.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Granted this is only one rodent I'm talking about, steroids did a great job at slowing the growth of her tumour. If that's even what this is. Usually I'd totally agree about the eating and drinking thing but the rat I was referring to tried really hard to eat and drink until a few hours before his death. There was either a tumour or abscess protruding out of his mouth quite suddenly and the only clue I had prior to that that I didn't really look into was the swollen side of his face. The point of sharing this is it's best to get it checked out pronto. There was no hope for my guy, he went into convulsions within the hour the thing made itself known, but every case is different.

In another instance when I noticed swelling like that on a mouse, it ever so slowly became an abscess under the eye. Shockingly, she never lost the eye, but it did require daily injections.

In your case, since you can't afford a vet, all you can do is make her as comfortable as possible and perhaps call around for euthanasia. Some vets will do it for free if you plead your case in person. I'm not saying right now, but remember it is better to euthanize a little too early than too late.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What happened to her?


----------



## Punkin-02 (Mar 25, 2012)

Emfa Mouse said:


> What happened to her?


She's still alive. as we speak she is eating a nut. The swelling is still there but seems to be going down slowly. I guess her little mousy immune system is fighting whatever it is off. She actually looks pretty happy. I put the two mice back together. They just seemed so sad appart from each other. They sleep cuddled together night. Thanks everyone that gave their advice for her.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness! I hope whatever it was stays clear.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That is great news! I hope she makes a full recovery!


----------

